# CPC apprentice documenting hours



## AnneMorgan (May 20, 2012)

anyone know the detail for the 1 year or 2 year requirement for work experience to remove the apprentice status....must it be full time work?  Is it a calculated number of hours?  Would a year or two of part time count for with or without documented classroom learning?


----------

